# dishwasher kit



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you talking about a water line? The stainless lines are great----Many new machines require a 3/4" garden hose type adapter---that should be in the bag with the hose--some require a 1/2"x3/8" angle adapter--that should also be in the bag


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Are you talking about a water line? The stainless lines are great----Many new machines require a 3/4" garden hose type adapter---that should be in the bag with the hose--some require a 1/2"x3/8" angle adapter--that should also be in the bag


I need the entire dishwasher kit. 
90 elbow, rubber connector, air gap, tube fittings, strain relief, hose clamp or power cable. 

When I look at the new drain hose on the dishwasher it doesn't look long enough to me. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I install a bunch of dishwashers in a year---the hose will be long enough if the sink cabinet is next to the dishwasher---

The air gap is not required in Illinois--so I don't know about that---I just loop the drain hose up to the bottom of the counter top.

Don't know what a 'strain relief' is---

Most dish washers here are hard wired using greenfield (metal flex) --If yours gets plugged in--a short 20 amp appliance cord should do----

Are you replacing an old machine or adding one to a place for the first time?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a tip----Make your height adjustments before you push that thing into the hole----

You will not be able to adjust the back levelers easily after it's in place---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Another tip---the screw clips the you use to attach the machine to the underside of the counter--

If the counter top is stone and you don't want to attach to that---

The clips can be moved to the sides of the door--allowing you to secure the unit to the cabinets--not the counter top----


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> I install a bunch of dishwashers in a year---the hose will be long enough if the sink cabinet is next to the dishwasher---
> 
> The air gap is not required in Illinois--so I don't know about that---I just loop the drain hose up to the bottom of the counter top.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm replacing an old one. Our countertops are not stone. Should I go into Home Depot and just get a dishwasher kit? I was told I need a 3/8 MI 3/8 compression 90.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The stainless water line comes with the dishwasher angle fittings---so if your old shut off is 3/8" you should have everything needed for the water feed---if your old shut off is 1/2" you may need a 1/2" to 3/8" reducer---that is included with some hoses.too.

Is an air gap required in your area?--If not --just loop the hose up under the counter top---


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> The stainless water line comes with the dishwasher angle fittings---so if your old shut off is 3/8" you should have everything needed for the water feed---if your old shut off is 1/2" you may need a 1/2" to 3/8" reducer---that is included with some hoses.too.
> 
> Is an air gap required in your area?--If not --just loop the hose up under the counter top---












Here is what my manual says is not included. I do have an air gap.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can post a picture of the existing under sink set up--that would help---

Does the drain currently attach to the garbage disposal or the sink tail piece?

If the tail piece---make sure the opening is the correct size---Depot only sells tail piece adapters in a small size that requires cutting the rubber boot on the drain hose---

I always change those to the larger size (available at Menards) --Sorry--don't have the sizes in my head---look at the inlet on a garbage disposer--that is the size you want---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look under the old machine---is it hard wired now? if so--no power cord is needed--just two or three new yellow wire nuts---

Your existing air gap and it hose should be fine---get a new one if the old one looks like it needs replacing.

The angle fitting comes with the hose---that nut and ferrule shown is not needed if you use a flex line--

Do buy a new hose clamp or two---


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> If you can post a picture of the existing under sink set up--that would help---
> 
> Does the drain currently attach to the garbage disposal or the sink tail piece?
> 
> ...












Back of new dishwasher









Front of new dishwasher









Air gap









Under sink









Under sink









Dishwasher space


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Look under the old machine---is it hard wired now? if so--no power cord is needed--just two or three new yellow wire nuts---
> 
> Your existing air gap and it hose should be fine---get a new one if the old one looks like it needs replacing.
> 
> ...












Dishwasher kit from Sears. Will this work. 96 inches seems very long though.









Another pic of same kit


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are hard wired---you need a romex to box connector--

Use the existing air gap---just need a hose clamp--

water line should have the angle fitting needed in the bag---

Your drain line looks long enough from here--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That 96" will allow you work more easily---just make sure the extra is out of the way of the motor and you will be fine--


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> You are hard wired---you need a romex to box connector--
> 
> Use the existing air gap---just need a hose clamp--
> 
> ...


So the current hose connected to the air gap is fine you think?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> That 96" will allow you work more easily---just make sure the extra is out of the way of the motor and you will be fine--


Do you think I need the strain relief part that isn't included.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Your old hose should be fine---

I don't even know what a strain relief is---so I doubt if you need one.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Your old hose should be fine---
> 
> I don't even know what a strain relief is---so I doubt if you need one.


I'm confused. Do you see that grey hose attached to my new dishwasher on the back? Is that in place of the white hose lating on the ground? If it is Ill give the old
one to the person buying it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That white tube with the black angled piece looks like the drain line from the old unit---that should go with the old dishwasher---


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> That white tube with the black angled piece looks like the drain line from the old unit---that should go with the old dishwasher---


Okay help me understand then what old holes should be fine?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The hose from the 'air gap' to the sink tail piece----the drain line on the new machine should be long enough to reach the 'air gap'----


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> The hose from the 'air gap' to the sink tail piece----the drain line on the new machine should be long enough to reach the 'air gap'----


Ok so basically I don't keep old things from old machine


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> The hose from the 'air gap' to the sink tail piece----the drain line on the new machine should be long enough to reach the 'air gap'----


I need to buy a (i think its called) a cable keeper for the nm wiring for this dishwasher. Do you know they call them because I need to visit the hardware store.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Cable staples and nylon tie straps are all I know---Romex is not allowed in this area --so I don't know the names of the straps ---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> I need to buy a (i think its called) a cable keeper for the nm wiring for this dishwasher. Do you know they call them because I need to visit the hardware store.



I'm slow in the head today----the cable keeper---is the part I described above--

A-Romex(NM) to box connector.(take the one off the old machine if it's still good--)


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> I'm slow in the head today----the cable keeper---is the part I described above--
> 
> A-Romex(NM) to box connector.(take the one off the old machine if it's still good--)


Actually we got it. It was the strain relief.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is why I stay out of the electrical section----I actually worked for an electrician for quite some time---but we are all conduit here---

I doubt if I've run 400 feet of Romex in my life---so I feel mighty useless in the electrical area because Romex is the world standard--and I have no experience with it--


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> This is why I stay out of the electrical section----I actually worked for an electrician for quite some time---but we are all conduit here---
> 
> I doubt if I've run 400 feet of Romex in my life---so I feel mighty useless in the electrical area because Romex is the world standard--and I have no experience with it--


No worries. I appreciate the great help!


----------

